# SS Survivor's Benefits - Non Citizen Wife?



## natale91606 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am 68 and began drawing SS benefits in 2010 for myself, and my three children under 18 receive individual monthly benefits as well.

My concern is regarding my non-citizen wife. We were married in the U.S. in 2000 and remained together in the U.S. for 10 years until we all relocated to Paris in 2010.

While in the U.S., she had “green card” status and a SS number, yet she never became a naturalized citizen. Since she was never employed, there was no income to ever report to SS. She is 48.

Question: Since she is a non-citizen now living in a foreign country, under age 60... will she receive survivor’s benefits after I die? Will it be the full amount I receive or a reduction?

What, if anything, would disqualify her?

And will my death affect the children’s monthly benefits as they live in France, but are U.S. citizens?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

This is quite an informative article regarding non US spouse survivors:

Can My Non-citizen Wife Receive Social Security Benefits After I Die? | Finance - Zacks

It would appear that the surviving spouse can claim SS based on the other spouse's contributions, but there does appear to be a requirements for being in the US in order to claim such benefits.

How much the surviving spouse receives will depend on how much the spouse paid in and what his/her SS payments were prior to death.

Survivors Planner: How Much Would Your Benefit Be?

Are your children currently obtaining benefits due to you being disabled?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Start here: International Programs- International Programs and Resources

There is a booklet put out by the SSA (the link is on this page I've cited) regarding the payment of benefits overseas. Your wife will be able to get a spouse benefit (usually about one-half your benefit) in addition to the benefit you're currently receiving even as a non-citizen, but I'm not sure of the age requirements. I think she may have to be age 60 or 62 in order to claim this. It should be covered in the booklet. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

She can (and should) start collecting her spousal benefit when she reaches age 62.

When you pass away, a survivor's benefit is available to her. She'd either start collecting that or, if receiving the spousal benefit, switch to the survivor's benefit.


----------



## natale91606 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks. I have a bit more homework to do. I don't know the difference between spousal and survivor's benefits.

She was never employed, hence made no contributions to SS, and can claim no benefits on her own. That means that spousal benefits do not apply???


----------



## natale91606 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you for the helpful links. I've bookmarked them.

Sounds like a "non-citizen spouse" is not able to collect benefits (% reduced) unless she resides in the U.S.?

I'm trying to get informed as best as possible before I go to the U.S. Embassy here in Paris to seek the best guidance possible.

The children are not disabled, just under 18 when my SS benefits began. They currently receive $$$ electronically into their own U.S. savings account.

I'm hoping their benefits will not be reduced???

As I mentioned in a previous post, I'm trying to get as informed as possible so my wife will have some direction when I croak... hopefully not very soon.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

natale91606 said:


> I don't know the difference between spousal and survivor's benefits.


It's a rather big difference. If your spouse receives spousal benefits, you're alive. If your spouse receives survivor's benefits, you're dead.

Many non-citizen, non-resident spouses can receive spousal benefits. What is your spouse's citizenship?


----------



## natale91606 (Mar 12, 2015)

Succinct and amusing! Not spousal, then, 

She is Algerian, non-U.S. citizen. We permanently live in France... so not a U.S resident. Though we did marry and live in the U.S. for 10 years, and have American born children. 

I appreciate all the helpful information from the members. Further thoughts?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

natale91606 said:


> Not spousal, then,


You're dead? That's strange. You seem quite lively. 



> She is Algerian, non-U.S. citizen. We permanently live in France...


According to the Social Security Administration, residents of France can receive spousal benefits. However, she cannot receive survivor's benefits. (Your minor children can.) One relatively easy way to fix that problem is if she acquires French citizenship. Then she'd also be eligible for survivor's benefits.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

natale91606 said:


> Thanks. I have a bit more homework to do. I don't know the difference between spousal and survivor's benefits.
> 
> She was never employed, hence made no contributions to SS, and can claim no benefits on her own. That means that spousal benefits do not apply???


A spouse who has never worked and therefore has no contributions of their own, can claim SS benefit at 62 and above, when their spouse, who HAS paid into the SS system starts claiming for their own SS benefits.

The benefit paid is approx half of the contributing spouse's SS benefits.

So your wife will be able to start claiming her benefit (based on your contributions) when she reaches 62.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

natale91606 said:


> The children are not disabled, just under 18 when my SS benefits began. They currently receive $$$ electronically into their own U.S. savings account.
> 
> I'm hoping their benefits will not be reduced???


The children's benefits will cease altogether when they reach the age of 18


----------



## natale91606 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you everybody. Helpful info. We can now proceed more proactively. Thanks, again.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I can't help you, but I was struck by your name. I have a beautiful hanbok on one wall of the apartment, as well as a richly brocaded wedding kimono on the other.


----------

